
Chinese rocket Long March-5 carrier launch fails after liftoff - yadongwen
http://www.cnn.com/2017/07/02/asia/china-rocket-launch/index.html
======
amiralul
It's not a blow, it's natural for a rocket's first flights. Check out Ariane 5
performance in its first 14 flights and remember that last week we had Ariane
5 80 consecutive flight without an issue. It takes time to iron out rocket
problems.

------
mc32
That's a blow to their space program... but I thought Twitter was blocked in
China, how come Xinhua gets to use it? And why, it's not like other middle
country people can access Twitter.

